# Not eating hay?



## warthog (Mar 24, 2010)

Do goats abosolutely have to have hay?

During our rainy season when they didn't want to go out very much, they would eat their hay no problem.

Now we are in the high 80's, goats are free ranging 8/10 hours per day, they get a small handful of grain in the morning before they go out, a small handful of grain when they come back in, and I put leaves and branches in their pen when they get back in, but they won't eat the hay.

They were a little skinny when I got them last year, they now have put on some weight and are looking good.

I think they are all pregnant and will be due around mid June if they are.

I say I think because my little Mr Stinky was trying to do his thing with all three does in mid January, and I have seen no signs of heat from any of the does since then, and Mr Stinky has shown no interest since.

So fingers crossed, I might have some pictures to post mid June, just in time for my birthday, what anice present.

Anyhow after all that rambling, I am just wondering, if I would be better to cut out the grain (albiet a very small quantity) and try to get them to eat hay instead.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 24, 2010)

I think you should be fine. I'd be concerned if they weren't in pasture during and thus getting nothing, but you're doing everything you can for them. My horses won't eat hay in the height of summer, they let me know when they want the hay.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 25, 2010)

Most prefer browsing/grazing to eating hay.  Ours do.  During the summer, our hay consumption goes WAAAAAAY down..  When the grass stops growing, you find yourself refilling the hay rack more often..

Not having to buy hay constantly is one of the best parts about warm weather.  Don't fret...enjoy!  

Heck, go buy yourself something nice with all that hay money you're saving.


----------



## warthog (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, just what I wanted to hear.

Buy something nice, yeah maybe I will, but then again I will probably save it until the feed bill increases in winter


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Mar 25, 2010)

what they all said....

and you know our motto here: get out there and free range because its FREE

;-)

hope you are well


----------



## warthog (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes thanks, I am very well, hope you are too.

Yeah, my motto also, Free Free Free, get out there and get eating.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 25, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> Free Free Free, get out there and get eating.


OK, you don't have to tell me twice....I'll go eat!!


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## warthog (Mar 26, 2010)




----------

